# Am I wrong for still loving my babys dad?



## M0MMy2BEE

So, my babys father is just not the type of guy who is what is called "mr.right" he's far from that. Problem is even though he isn't there or hasn't been there for me while I have been pregnant, its just hard to let him go. I don't know how he feels towards me, but his actions show me he don't care. There's other girls he hooks up with and I feel so dumb for still caring about him. B4 the baby, I loved him a lot.. But now im tired of him and times when I forget him. But lately I've been thinking so much about him. Or this may sounds dumb, but when he's not even on my mind, I fall asleep and the dream is of me, him and the baby, all happy. It hurts to love him. He plays with my mind sooo much. He's not the type to be comitted he's young(18) and im only 17 too but I still had to change for the baby. He just can't seem to do anything right.there's time where I can't stand him but then I remember old times and I laugh at the times we would hang out. Its best for me and my baby to be with out him but my heart just doesn't want to let him go. I've loved him for so long and never knew how he truly felt about me.Like should I wait to see if he changes. And talk things through, maybe we could start a family again? We tried it once but he left me, I think he thought I was gonna hurt him but I wouldn't. But I don't wanna have my hopes up thinking he will change. So am I wrong to love him? Should I see how things turn out? Im so confused


----------



## faolan5109

Love you aren't stupid for still loving him but you do deserve better then that.:hugs: It is really hard to let things go, especially since you had a baby with him. I went through the same thing trust me and it is not fun. Just focus on you and your Lo and other important things in your life. If he comes around great if not there is no lose. You don't need him nor do you want him if he is treating you that way.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

oh hun :hugs: I have just come out of a 5 year realtionship I was with him since I was 13. Yeah you love him and you want to be with him so much. But it's clear he isnt ready to change. Focus on you and the baby sweetie as you both diserve so much better :hugs:
xx


----------



## trashit

What you have to realise is that them fun times you had together are in the past, now you have a baby on the way the fun times won't be the same, and he obviously realises that and wants out. What i'm trying to say is that your relationship as you know and loved it is gone, and if he wanted to stick around, a new one with responsibilities would be put in place. But he clearly doesn't want to stick around else he'd be there still holding you on a night and making sure everything was alright. He clearly still wants the old life you two used to have. All i can suggest is leaving him some time to "come around" (not sure how long he's had already but if its not long since you guys found out then its the best course of action imo) If weeks pass and you dont hear anything or he's still being a dick, then leave him be. You can do it by yourself as i find myself saying to many women, and will actually probably find yourself doing a much better job :hugs: Sorry you have to go through this, but what's meant to be will be. If he doesn't want in, then you will find some guy who does. xx


----------



## M0MMy2BEE

Thanks so much girls for the responses.. Its so hard letting him go, but in my heart I do know its best for me and my baby. Thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## Lauraxamy

I agree with what the other girls have said hun. It's completely normal for you still feel alot for him, he's the father of your child so of course you're going to have feelings for him one way or another but you and baby deserve ALOT better. I really hope you work things out and good luck with everything else :hugs:


----------



## aiimee12345

:(
hope ur ok!!
course ur going to love him ur having his baby!
he jus needs to grow up!!
i hate boys!!! Lol

xxxx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Sweety I am in your EXACT position.
My boyfriend dumped me when I said I was pregnant. He's a coke addict and now with some new girl. He doesn't want to be with me OBVIOUSLY.
He didn't want anything to do with baby at first but now he knows its happening, he wants to build a sort of friendship with me so we can do whats best for baby.
However, everytime I meet him to talk about things, I feel so emotional. I love him. he's a *******...but I love him. And I just want him to hug me and never leave me....but he's with someone else....:cry:

So I understand basically x:hugs:


----------



## JeSS<3

*IM LIKE IN DA EXACT SAME SITUATION DAT U R ...ONLY DAT I LEFT HIM KZ HE WZ SUPER IRRESPONSABLE...IT HURTS KNOWIN DAT HEZ WID SOMEBODY ELSE N DAT HE HAS 4GOTTEN NOT ONLY BOUT ME BT HIS BBY,HE ALWAYS TRIED 2 PUT DA BLAME ON ME 4 LEAVIN HIM ...I STILL LOVE HIM BT I HAD 2 DINK BOUT MA BBY 1ST BKZ I DIDNT WANT MA BBY 2 B AROUND A PERSON LIKE DAT.N NW DAT MA DUE DATE IS CLOSER IVE BEEN CRIEN N STUFF KZ I WANT HIM ..BT ALL I GOTTA DO IS LUK DWN AT MA BELLY N REALIZE DAT I MADE DAT BEST DECISION FOR MA BBY  .!



WE CAN DO DIZ*


----------



## M0MMy2BEE

Thanks girls, apart of me just wishes he could change. Like I made myself believe he's really gonna be a different person. But deep inside I always knew he wasn't, my feelings towards him were just playing with my mind, but its true, he's not worth it. and he's not putting any effort into me or the baby. So its best to move on. But I know ill always care for him and love him. Just can't believe things had to be this way. And YES GIRL, WE CAN DO THIS. With or with out a man, but im afraid of what to expect, im excited to have the baby but afraid of how hard its gonna be.


----------



## aiimee12345

yh it will be hard... but it prob would be jus as hard with him!!
he sounds like he prob wouldnt do anything to help anyway!! 
& its normally most girls that get up in the night & feed & everything anyway!!
it wil be hard for all ov us... but now least im not worryin about where he is & who he is with! i cant imagine being with him when the babies here & it being like it was b4 (always arguin, him out me not knowing where!) im jus glad he has made my mind up for me :D xxxx


----------



## M0MMy2BEE

Yeah that is true, so true, cause when I was with him maybe earlier in my pregnancy, all I would think is, o is he being faithful.. Or knowing things are too good to be true, and they weren't going to last. Things were really good between me and him but then my biggest fear came true.. I knew he was going to leave me. When im with him all I do is stress, and while im single things are simpler and easier to go through. im not stress free cause there's times when I truly miss him and just want to see him but its easier without him.


----------



## aiimee12345

yh hun... 
its like yh we miss them... suppose we are gonna 4 a bit.. 
all what worries me now is him seeing the baby & stuff like that
not where he is or who he is with!
its a lot better then a few months ago when i first found out & kept worryin!
got better things to worry about now!

x


----------



## M0MMy2BEE

Yeah there's is better things girl. To me I always think about the baby. Like that saying goes, what you feel so does the baby.... so I try my hardest to think about other stuff but there's times when I just can't hold it in. Im hoping that as time flys by I will stop missing him.. So your about five months huh?


----------



## aiimee12345

yh exactly... our babies wil be here soon :)
& yh im 21weeks tomoro :)

xx


----------



## M0MMy2BEE

Yup girl, I decided these past few days im going to do this on my own. I don't need him. Actually I am really getting to the point where I don't even care anymore anout what he does or who he is with. Im perfectly fine. And that's cute your 21 weeks now lol.. Watch the weeks will fly by like nothin and pretty soon you will be in the hospital.. And then get to see your baby girl =]


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
hope ur ok then :)

& yh i hope they do lol!
i nearly have everything ready so not like if it goes fast i wil be like omg i havent got nothing!!...xxxx


----------

